# Free Loaded Tournament Weekender!



## pjotter (Jan 18, 2009)

Check out this great *FREE Casino Tournament today*! Win your share of $200, no deposit needed!

Enter the world of exciting Slots Tournament action and you could walk away with a share of $200? Love slots? Love the thrill of competition? Then this is the game for you!

The Loaded tournament starts Sunday 18 Jan at 00:00 and runs 24hrs until midnight. You can join at any time, for free!

The Loaded tournament is only available in the *Download Betway Casino!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Loaded Slots Tournament Rules:
- Registration starts several hours before the start of the tourney (check the casino client for more) 
- The Loaded tournament can be joined at any time 
- The tournament is based on the Loaded slot machine 
- Winnings will be paid out automatically upon tournament completion 
- Top 6 positions paid out. 
- Free entry with 2 available add-ons at $2 each 

Prize Allocation:
- $200 Prize Pool 
- Winner gets $100 
- Top 6 get paid (check casino client for complete prize allocation)

Check out more *Slots Freerolls* here!


----------

